# USA Race Relations what happened?



## Soulless4510 (Aug 26, 2020)

A question that I've been thinking about ever since George Floyd riots/protests how did Black people in the USA fell so alienated and angry that a good 40-50% of them said fuck it and start burning shit down in their own communities and others why is its lack of human rights or is self-inflicted? 

 Also, how would you fix this problem is it even possible to solve this issue or can it be done?


----------



## Stephanie Bustcakes (Aug 26, 2020)

They feel that way because they've been encouraged to feel that way by people who are using them for their own agenda.


----------



## Jimmy Durante's Ballsack (Aug 26, 2020)

Barack Obama happened.


----------



## TitusOvid (Aug 26, 2020)

The media pampers and nurses them at every turn so they keep demanding more and more. They feel invincible and like they could get away with anything.


----------



## Baseton Repillé (Aug 26, 2020)

You type like one of them OP.


----------



## Soulless4510 (Aug 26, 2020)

Baseton Repillé said:


> You type like one of them OP.



Same


----------



## Rodent (Aug 26, 2020)

dads don't stick around.
simple answer but it makes sense, without a proper bread winner family structure they are left poor and have no male figure in their life, so they turn to life of crime.
schools don't want crime.
police don't want crime.
their own community puts them down for trying to climb out of poverty, so they stay poor and then lash out when it seems the police are brutalizing them.


----------



## some Sketchy dude (Aug 26, 2020)

You can solve it by building a wall around those communities. Keep them contained, let them tire themselves out. When they run out of food, they'll be much more polite.


----------



## Chilson (Aug 26, 2020)

Well...
Its not 40-50%, not even close. It's a sparse few percentages of the total black community only made to look like a bigger percentage by the media.

Black people alienated themselves. There is a reason most black communities seem to hate successful black people and freeze them out of their own families. Its typical in group-out group behavior that was, and in some parts of the country still is, common among the Irish, Italians, Russians, Chinese, x nationality. These groups will usually begin to break apart once other in-groups break into other out-groups leading to the out-groups to breach the veil.

The problem with black people though? Its the same problem with Native Americans, but they don't have the numbers black people do. Government funded programs that keep African Americans on life support financially without doing any work inhibits work ethic and encourages racial-social divisions. African Americans are also very easy to spot from looks alone due to the color of their skin. Which doesn't help that they have a generally poor reputation across the globe (Even Asians due in part to dark skin being a sign of peasantry as they farmed in the sun all day) making it harder for them to break into out-groups and makes out-groups hesitant to breach the veil.

The fact is Irish, Russian and Italians are hard to spot in america on looks alone and Asians have a generally positive reputation among white people. This reputation does matter and is not racist, its a bias. We all have biases that will eventually break down as we hang out with other people, but black people don't really want to hang out with non-black people and their own bias becomes ingrained while reinforcing the bias against them from non-blacks who struggle to break these perceptions without real experience being around black people. Its a vicious cycle that was being broken apart during the 80's and 90's. But it got ramped up due to a mixture of expanded social programs under Clinton and Obama and the media deciding that all black people were innocent snowflakes that needed "protection" and subsequently that set race relations back significantly.


----------



## millais (Aug 26, 2020)

It's the last gasp of the American negro before demographics consigns him to the dustbin of history. They are only 12.5% of the population now, and the proportion will diminish with the increase in Hispanics and Asians. If they don't win concessions now, there will be no chance when they are down to 6 or 7% of the total population.


----------



## Bland Crumbs (Aug 26, 2020)

They became the prized pig of the DNC and were groomed and kept in poverty to control them. The DNC forgot that you cannot keep people as pets indefinitely.


----------



## President Joe Biden (Aug 26, 2020)

Years of being told that they were second-class citizens, from all vectors. School curriculum for the intelligent people, mass media for everyone else. A culture that incentivizes failure to a certain degree, and actively works against those who try to claw their way out of it. Preferential treatment by colleges and universities, in many cases subsidized, where young, impressionable people can be radicalized. Marxism sounds nice to people who want handouts and historically have been given said handouts. We made progress since the LA Riots, 9/11 happened and people put everything else on the backburner for a while. Then Kanye West made a comment after Hurricane Katrina. It set things back a bit but it was a deliberately inflammatory comment by a person known for being deliberately inflammatory. What truly set race relations back half a century was when the President of the United States said "You know, if I had a son, he'd look like Trayvon," From there it was a matter of time until this grand experiment went from a slow descent into a nosedive. He made that comment in in 2012. Would you really believe someone if they told you that there would be three straight months of rioting because a man who put a gun to a pregnant women's stomach would overdose on fentanyl in police custody? 


As for your second point, yes and no. It depends on the day, and how the election goes. Ultimately, the problem isn't going away any time soon. There are misguided white people who believe that they will be allowed to exist unmolested if we maintain our current course because they have the correct opinions. These people are too ignorant or arrogant to learn the lessons of South Africa. They want to divide us by race, because if we came together in a true class war, it would be those same professors, talking heads, and community organizers that would be going to the gulags. The intellectual elite, the coastal liberals, the bloggers, all of them would be taken from their shoebox apartments and sent to labor in the flyover states that they hate so much (but are also fleeing to as their golems grow sentient). We could stop all this overnight, but it keeps people from looking at who really controls the country. 

The other option is balkanization, and the mass killings that come with forming new countries. I have met people who lived through the dissolution of Yugoslavia, this is the worst thing that can happen.


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Aug 26, 2020)

Bland Crumbs said:


> They became the prized pig of the DNC and were groomed and kept in poverty to control them. The DNC forgot that you cannot keep people as pets indefinitely.



And this is what the Dems planned for 200 years thanks to LBJ who wanted the blacks to vote for Dems for 200 years. 


millais said:


> It's the last gasp of the American negro before demographics consigns him to the dustbin of history. They are only 12.5% of the population now, and the proportion will diminish with the increase in Hispanics and Asians. If they don't win concessions now, there will be no chance when they are down to 6 or 7% of the total population.



That might explain why some groups decided to import some Somalians in hoping that'll slow the decline of the black population.


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Aug 26, 2020)

The United States, including the Caribbean were part of the slave trade, even during immigrations. 
I'd say it runs quite deep.


----------



## Marcus the Mong (Aug 26, 2020)

They seemingly lack the tools to succeed in a technologically advanced society while having to watch everyone come into their country and surpass them in a generation. That leads to resentment and all sorts of weird rationalizations. With black women you also have the extra bitterness from being considered the least attractive race with even your own men leaving you behind if given the chance. 
Combine that with the immunity bestowed upon them by the Elites and you've got one hell of a soup going.

They're stuck at the bottom.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Aug 26, 2020)

40-50%

Doubt, but it's all the black victimization mentality that brings niggas down.


----------



## Kacho (Aug 26, 2020)

After OWS the powers that be decided to instigate race warfare to distract from class warfare.


----------



## Angry Shoes (Aug 26, 2020)

>their own communities

They have no sense of ownership. They don't own their houses. If they have cars they probably lease or make payments. You're essentially asking why someone doesn't give a fuck about the hotel room they're staying in.



Kacho said:


> After OWS the powers that be decided to instigate race warfare to distract from class warfare.



Also this. The second poor blacks and poor whites realize they have almost the same life experience it's game over for whoever controls this shit.


----------



## Ita Mori (Aug 26, 2020)

Blacks are going to be in for a rude awakening once the DNC plantation drops them in favor of the Hispanic invasion.
13% vs 20% and growing? 
The moment their black privilege gets sacked, they're going to find out what real racism is with all the other ethnic groups they've pissed off.


----------



## AnnLurker (Aug 26, 2020)

All wrong.  Deport niggers. Blacks are ok. There really isn't a racial problem in America, there IS  a grifter problem and frankly they all need to be arrested and catapulted into the Ocean.


----------



## Draza (Aug 26, 2020)

Bring back segregation. It was a mistake to desegregate if this was the result.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Aug 26, 2020)

Lol, kill all niggers tbh.


----------



## Neil (Aug 26, 2020)

Riots aren't happening daily in every city in every state. Almost everywhere else is fine. Take your eyes off of A&N and /pol/ for a day or two, the selection bias of those places is gonna sour your worldview immediately and intensely.


----------



## Philosophy Zombie (Aug 26, 2020)

OJ got freed


----------



## Ted_Breakfast (Aug 26, 2020)

It's amazing how victimized and self-righteous you can feel when millions of powerful people with TV cameras tell you every problem in your life is someone else's fault.


----------



## Ciscoipphone (Aug 26, 2020)

american exceptionalism


----------



## Sopressata (Aug 27, 2020)

If you pay attention when you are watching footage of the rioting and burning you will see more whites than blacks. A lot of insane white Liberals(antifa) are doing the burning. There are a lot of angry blacks who do not agree with what is happening. The ones who do hate everyone and everything are easily manipulated and have been indoctrinated on the internet to cultivate victimhood and to be “freedom fighters” for issues that don’t even exist. They are useful idiots for someone else’s political agenda.


----------



## Neil (Aug 27, 2020)

Philosophy Zombie said:


> OJ got freed


Rodney got beat, OJ got freed, the rest is history.


----------



## LargeChoonger (Aug 27, 2020)

Multiculturalism took the sudden and violent collapse route of inevitable failure


----------



## Inflatable Julay (Aug 27, 2020)

The hippy hop rap music


----------



## Sayon (Aug 27, 2020)

Not ruling them properly. Multiracial society works well enough in somewhere like Ottomanville or Vedic India.

To put it another way, we should've had castes not slaves.


----------



## Tranny Dick Noballs (Aug 27, 2020)

The only solution is to bring back the cotton fields....


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Aug 27, 2020)

Super-Chevy454 said:


> And this is what the Dems planned for 200 years thanks to LBJ who wanted the blacks to vote for Dems for 200 years.
> 
> 
> That might explain why some groups decided to import some Somalians in hoping that'll slow the decline of the black population.


As if Somalians have ever (even once) slowed the decline of anything except murder, rape and robbery stats.


----------



## Terrorist (Aug 27, 2020)

It was never gonna work out. By bringing them here in the first place all those years ago, we set ourselves up for failure.

Race relations were never good. When people long for the days “when we all got along”, I’ve noticed that often coincides with their youth in a lily white suburb meant to insulate them from diversity. They didn’t have to think about the ugly reality of racial conflict back then and thus have the impression it didn’t exist at the time.


----------



## The Bovinian Derivative (Aug 27, 2020)

Regarding the race relations, what are the rioters thinking? Burning down neighborhoods and small businesses will not win them any friends. 
>inb4 they aren't thinking they are niggers for a reason. 
But still. There's no positive outcome of this and will further drive centrist people to the extremes, not to mention taxpayers will have to pay for the reconstruction some of whom I presume are out there burning down something at this very moment.


----------



## muh_moobs (Aug 27, 2020)

It can't be walked back. Niggers aren't evolved enough to live among their most enlightened cousins.



The Bovinian Derivative said:


> Regarding the race relations, what are the rioters thinking? Burning down neighborhoods and small businesses will not win them any friends.
> >inb4 they aren't thinking they are niggers for a reason.
> But still. There's no positive outcome of this and will further drive centrist people to the extremes, not to mention taxpayers will have to pay for the reconstruction some of whom I presume are out there burning down something at this very moment.



Neither niggers nor communists pay taxes.


----------



## Made In China (Aug 27, 2020)

Capitalism found that it's more profitable to stoke racial tensions.  Capitalists decided to sell the government out to private interests.  Now the government helps stoke racial tensions for profit.  Great job libertarians, hopefully they'll be the first to die once communists finish seizing power.


----------



## Koby_Fish (Aug 27, 2020)

The Bovinian Derivative said:


> Regarding the race relations, what are the rioters thinking? Burning down neighborhoods and small businesses will not win them any friends.
> >inb4 they aren't thinking they are niggers for a reason.
> But still. There's no positive outcome of this and will further drive centrist people to the extremes, not to mention taxpayers will have to pay for the reconstruction some of whom I presume are out there burning down something at this very moment.


The soviets had been stoking racial tensions since 1928.  They exploited real, tangible grievances (Jim Crow, segregation, etc) to convince people that communism was the way forward to "equality".  This was after they figured out it was easier and more likely to demoralize america that way than targeting simply by class (rich vs poor).  The acolytes of those long-dead soviet infiltrators have been carrying on ever since, poisoning entire communities with "community organizing" and through "black churches" that preach Liberation Theology (basically religious marxism instead of the OG Gospel).


----------



## Syaoran Li (Aug 27, 2020)

Made In China said:


> Capitalism found that it's more profitable to stoke racial tensions.  Capitalists decided to sell the government out to private interests.  Now the government helps stoke racial tensions for profit.  Great job libertarians, hopefully they'll be the first to die once communists finish seizing power.



I hate corporatists every bit as much as I hate communists, and I'm not exactly a libertarian either but pride always comes before a fall. As much as you simp for the CCP and Antifa and like to A-Log on the libertarians, the fact is that you are still a worthless commie LARP'er in bumfuck Pennsylvania and if the communist coup fails, we will gladly mock you.

The "capitalists" are slowly realizing the law of diminishing returns is kicking in for supporting far-left domestic terrorists and zealots. And as more commies, socialists, anarchists, and black supremacists destroy cities and hurt finances, then more corporations will throw the commies under the bus to preserve profits. 

They're right now holding off because of the big election, and if their efforts end up in vain and we get four more years of Trump, those same capitalists who stoked racial tensions as part of a wider response to Occupy will then switch sides.

A Trump win in 2020 will be a game changer that will cripple the Left and it's not even because of anything Trump can or will do, but how everyone reacts to it. The communists are not part of the elites, be it government or corporate. They are merely pawns on a chessboard. For the real shot callers in the corporatist government, you and all your commie buddies are expendable. 

Quislings like you tend to get purged pretty quickly in communist takeovers so you might want to consider what you're supporting. You will never be a commissar of the Party. You're going to be either sent to the gulags or just murdered right then and there if the communists do take over

Take your active measures elsewhere.






All you Maoists are bound to lose. Commie Punks Fuck Off!


----------



## Made In China (Aug 27, 2020)

Syaoran Li said:


> The "capitalists" are slowly realizing the law of diminishing returns is kicking in for supporting far-left domestic terrorists and zealots. And as more commies, socialists, anarchists, and black supremacists destroy cities and hurt finances, then more corporations will throw the commies under the bus to preserve profits.



Great, so now your capitalists get away with bringing the country to its knees for profit.  Even assuming the communists are defeated you're still left being ruled by a cabal of sociopaths who were rewarded for nearly destroying society.  



Syaoran Li said:


> A Trump win in 2020 will be a game changer that will cripple the Left and it's not even because of anything Trump can or will do, but how everyone reacts to it. The communists are not part of the elites, be it government or corporate. They are merely pawns on a chessboard. For the real shot callers in the corporatist government, you and all your commie buddies are expendable.



A Trump win just means they try again later when the demographics are more in their favor.  If you don't want this to happen then maybe you should spend more time focusing on the disease and not the symptom.  I suggest starting by purging all of your lolbertarians from polite society for selling your country out to the highest bidder.



Syaoran Li said:


> Quislings like you tend to get purged pretty quickly in communist takeovers so you might want to consider what you're supporting. You will never be a commissar of the Party. You're going to be either sent to the gulags or just murdered right then and there if the communists do take over



Nah, more like I'll be that donkey from Animal Farm who knows when to stay low and isn't stupid enough to join groups of controlled opposition.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Aug 27, 2020)

Made In China said:


> Great, so now your capitalists get away with bringing the country to its knees for profit.  Even assuming the communists are defeated you're still left being ruled by a cabal of sociopaths who were rewarded for nearly destroying society.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. Purge the communists and anarchists first, they're the immediate threat. Lolbertarians are awful in their own right but largely impotent. You have to treat this like a serious injury and go with the principle of triage. Take care of the most dire immediate threats as soon as possible and then treat the other symptoms and injuries in order of most severe to least sever.

The communists, socialists, black supremacists, and anarchists are like major lacerations, broken bones, and organ damage. The lolbertarians are at most a few shallow cuts, a sprained ankle, and some large bruises.

2. No, you ARE part of the controlled opposition. You're literally supporting the communists and groveling on your knees before the CCP. You're projecting harder than an IMAX theater. If you're any character in Animal Farm, you're Boxer

3. I know the bigwigs will try their takeover again years down the line if this coup fails, but that cabal of sociopaths will be far less likely to use deranged communist sociopaths and find a new group of useful idiots.


----------



## Bad Take Crucifier (Aug 27, 2020)

They want people divided and living in fear. The true resistance is peace.


----------



## Made In China (Aug 27, 2020)

Syaoran Li said:


> 1. Purge the communists and anarchists first, they're the immediate threat. Lolbertarians are awful in their own right but largely impotent. You have to treat this like a serious injury and go with the principle of triage. Take care of the most dire immediate threats as soon as possible and then treat the other symptoms and injuries in order of most severe to least sever.
> 
> The communists, socialists, black supremacists, and anarchists are like major lacerations, broken bones, and organ damage. The lolbertarians are at most a few shallow cuts, a sprained ankle, and some large bruises.
> 
> ...



1. Since the lolbertarians actively sabotage any attempt to fight back, they should be high on your priority list.  Even the people who don't identify as lolbertarians still share some of their incredibly stupid ideas that sabotage your ability to fight back.  Communists and anarchists can't do anything without the institutional support that they enjoy, take that away and the police or the armed citizenry will start cracking heads.  Even if you do nothing, the communist insurrection will never get too far because once they start this shit in rich people areas, the police will step in and actually do something.

2. No, I'm not the one trying to distract everyone from the real enemy with Chinese conspiracy theories.  Your real enemies come from within, and they've existed long before China was relevant.  The fact that you try so hard to distract everyone from this is proof that you're controlled opposition.

3. And one day they'll succeed.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Aug 27, 2020)

Made In China said:


> 1. Since the lolbertarians actively sabotage any attempt to fight back, they should be high on your priority list.  Even the people who don't identify as lolbertarians still share some of their incredibly stupid ideas that sabotage your ability to fight back.  Communists and anarchists can't do anything without the institutional support that they enjoy, take that away and the police or the armed citizenry will start cracking heads.  Even if you do nothing, the communist insurrection will never get too far because once they start this shit in rich people areas, the police will step in and actually do something.
> 
> 2. No, I'm not the one trying to distract everyone from the real enemy with Chinese conspiracy theories.  Your real enemies come from within, and they've existed long before China was relevant.  The fact that you try so hard to distract everyone from this is proof that you're controlled opposition.
> 
> 3. And one day they'll succeed.



1. The Lolberts and AnCaps would probably be the second or third down the line at the most but I agree they are a problem,

2. You're controlled opposition and a traitor. There is no Chinese "conspiracy theory", China IS the real enemy, or at least one of them. I know we have enemies from within and China is very likely aiding and abetting them, and we know for a fact the corporate bigwigs who support the communists are deep in bed with the CCP.

Leftists always project their worst qualities onto their opponents. Especially the pro-commie controlled opposition punk I'm replying to.

3. And one day I'll be dead. As long as we can cripple the CCP and break the backs of our biggest internal enemies (Hint: It's not the lolberts. It's the Leftists and the corporatists)


----------



## The Last Stand (Aug 27, 2020)

Made In China said:


> 1. Since the lolbertarians actively sabotage any attempt to fight back, they should be high on your priority list.  Even the people who don't identify as lolbertarians still share some of their incredibly stupid ideas that sabotage your ability to fight back.  Communists and anarchists can't do anything without the institutional support that they enjoy, take that away and the police or the armed citizenry will start cracking heads.  Even if you do nothing, the communist insurrection will never get too far because once they start this shit in rich people areas, the police will step in and actually do something.
> 
> 2. No, I'm not the one trying to distract everyone from the real enemy with Chinese conspiracy theories.  Your real enemies come from within, and they've existed long before China was relevant.  The fact that you try so hard to distract everyone from this is proof that you're controlled opposition.
> 
> 3. And one day they'll succeed.


If you like China so much, why don't you live there? Instead of evil, capalitist America?


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Aug 27, 2020)

> Also, how would you fix this problem is it even possible to solve this issue or can it be done?


I know of a solution but it's rather final.


----------



## Jon Conroy (Aug 27, 2020)

Unpopular opinion but choke holds when you literally have 4 other guys holding someone down might be a bit over kill. Just imagine he was _your race._


----------



## ThatOneLurker (Aug 27, 2020)

Jon Conroy said:


> Unpopular opinion but choke holds when you literally have 4 other guys holding someone down might be a bit over kill. Just imagine he was _your race._



It happens all the time to people of my race though, and we don't fucking turn our cities into third world countries.


----------



## Jon Conroy (Aug 27, 2020)

ThatOneLurker said:


> It happens all the time to people of my race though, and we don't fucking turn our cities into third world countries.


That is unacceptable too. I just see why you would be upset but for the love of God don't do planet of the apes.


----------



## Sayon (Aug 27, 2020)

You all need to recognize that Desegregation was enforced from high and went against "mass will." Whites in America did not want Blacks and other non-Whites to live around them "unconditionally" or be able to reach their children. This was the case even for Abe.

"Social justice" has always been a tool of power. Left to their own devices Whites stay away from other races when not conquering them and lynch Nig men who get too close to their women (see Emmett Till). The lolberg and muh democracy cuck has no real way to address this.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Aug 27, 2020)

American society used to work like this, every big demographic in America, white, black, male, female etc used to have their own little cultural "space" in society but in addition to that there was a shared "mainstream" cultural space made up of everyone.

Then the internet came along and cannibalized that shared mainstream space, suddenly there started being less and less movies, TV shows, music and news that everyone was experiencing together, now you could turn inward and incase yourself in a bubble revolving around your identity.

And every demographic has that little Devil on its shoulder whispering in its ear "Hey, you know we're the best right? Everyone else should have to kneel before us!" but that little Devil was shunned by mainstream media and culture, but the internet is a level playing field and suddenly that little Devil had a voice louder than ever before, so now not only is a shared mainstream culture gone, but each individual culture has been pitted against each other for who's going to dominate everyone else.

Ergo the internet fucked up the delicate balance American culture had coalesced into.


----------



## Sayon (Aug 27, 2020)

Dom Cruise said:


> American society used to work like this, every big demographic in America, white, black, male, female etc used to have their own little cultural "space" in society but in addition to that there was a shared "mainstream" cultural space made up of everyone.
> 
> Then the internet came along and cannibalized that shared mainstream space, suddenly there started being less and less movies, TV shows, music and news that everyone was experiencing together, now you could turn inward and incase yourself in a bubble revolving around your identity.
> 
> ...



Found the Boomer.


----------



## Soulless4510 (Aug 27, 2020)

Hey @Made In China and @Syaoran Li I like the back and forth good stuff. But I think both of you guys are missing point on where dye was cast on the USA look up The Business plot and also war is a racket.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Aug 27, 2020)

Soulless4510 said:


> Hey @Made In China and @Syaoran Li I like the back and forth good stuff. But I think both of you guys are missing point on where dye was cast on the USA look up The Business plot and also war is a racket.



I'm well aware of the Business Plot and the unhealthy levels of power and influence that the MIC both have over this country. 

If anything, that's the point where the "bigwigs" (corporatist oligarchs) really began to try and take over. Before that, there were the robber barons of the Gilded Age but they were mostly broken up by the antitrust efforts of Teddy Roosevelt and William Taft.

Woodrow Wilson was a close associate of these major companies prior to all this and he was more or less one of the major architects of the neoliberal and neoconservative movements since he was both a corporatist and a globalist/interventionist

I think the bigwigs are working together with China since the Chinese market is very lucrative for these industries and the CCP uses the wealth brought by the corporate bigwigs to keep the Han Chinese population pacified and satisfied with their rule (especially since many of the older generation remembers the hardships of the Maoist era)

Basically, the internal enemies (bigwigs) and our biggest external enemy (China) are working together for their own personal and pragmatic reasons. Groups like the DSA, BLM, the various Antifa gangs, and even the wider "Woke Left" SJW's on social media are merely useful idiots for both of these groups but they're convinced themselves they're a resistance force and not pawns.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Aug 28, 2020)

Sayon said:


> Found the Boomer.



I'm 30, unless you're calling me a "30 year old boomer"

All I'm saying is it's just a fact that people need their space, we need "white spaces" "black spaces" "male spaces" "female spaces", once upon a time this was just an accepted, if unspoken, fact of life in America, people just stayed the fuck out of each others hair.

Then all of a sudden America became one great big game of King of Hill over who was going to absolutely dominate everyone else, it was not enough to give everyone their equal space, someone had to be King Shit of Fuck Mountain.

You see this reflected with what's been done to video games, people realized that video games were a "male space" and ohhhhh boyyyyy that just had to fucking change.

Frame America as a fight between it's different demographics and sure enough you get a lot of conflict.

It's all so completely fucking unnecessary but we're literally killing ourselves over it for no real reason.


----------



## HOMO FOR LIFE (Aug 28, 2020)

Ita Mori said:


> Blacks are going to be in for a rude awakening once the DNC plantation drops them in favor of the Hispanic invasion.
> 13% vs 20% and growing?
> The moment their black privilege gets sacked, they're going to find out what real racism is with all the other ethnic groups they've pissed off.


take lesson from Canada and see that its not about demographic significance.  

Any race that has been historically victimized will be made martyrs to advance the party's political power.


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Aug 28, 2020)

LargeChoonger said:


> Multiculturalism took the sudden and violent collapse route of inevitable failure



I guess the folks who defend it will said "but....but...that wasn't really multiculturalism."


----------



## Dom Cruise (Aug 28, 2020)

Super-Chevy454 said:


> I guess the folks who defend it will said "but....but...that wasn't really multiculturalism."



Multiculturalism can work if you accept the fact that people are also going to naturally self segregate to some degree.

But SJW are naive idiots that don't accept anything less than perfection, it's not a perfect world though and consequently their efforts to try to artificially enforce their Utopian ideals are only making things worse.

"Diverse" America worked when things weren't seen as a competition between everyone, but now it is and it's no wonder things are spiraling out of control.

Maybe I'm wrong though and maybe it simply can't work, I just ask myself the question of why it seemed to work ok in the 1990s and 2000s and if we could at least get back to that equilibrium, if it worked at one time why couldn't it work again?


----------



## HOMO FOR LIFE (Aug 28, 2020)

Dom Cruise said:


> Multiculturalism can work if you accept the fact that people are also going to naturally self segregate to some degree.
> 
> But SJW are naive idiots that don't accept anything less than perfection, it's not a perfect world though and consequently their efforts to try to artificially enforce their Utopian ideals are only making things worse.
> 
> ...


Multiculturism works if people stop forcing people to live with one another like its some fucking paradise.


----------



## Made In China (Aug 28, 2020)

Here play this game maybe then you'll learn what happened


			https://ncase.itch.io/wbwwb


----------



## Dom Cruise (Aug 28, 2020)

HOMO FOR LIFE said:


> Multiculturism works if people stop forcing people to live with one another like its some fucking paradise.



That's my point, people are going to naturally self segregate to some degree, it's just human nature, it's a shame but the important thing is avoiding what we have going on now, open conflict that might only get worse, do you want America to be a functioning civilization or do you want it to Balkanize into Hellish violence? 

But SJWs are dangerously naive and out of touch with reality, they discovered that shock upon shock, white people (and white men) have our "spaces" too and oh no, can't have that, so all of these spaces must be systematically invaded and destroyed.

White people deserve their fair slice of the pie same as everyone else, but they're trying to take that away, that's a problem.


----------



## Wonderful Id (Aug 28, 2020)

Dom Cruise said:


> That's my point, people are going to naturally self segregate to some degree, it's just human nature, it's a shame but the important thing is avoiding what we have going on now, open conflict that might only get worse, do you want America to be a functioning civilization or do you want it to Balkanize into Hellish violence?
> 
> But SJWs are dangerously naive and out of touch with reality, they discovered that shock upon shock, white people (and white men) have our "spaces" too and oh no, can't have that, so all of these spaces must be systematically invaded and destroyed.
> 
> White people deserve their fair slice of the pie same as everyone else, but they're trying to take that away, that's a problem.



A major part of multiculturalism seems to be a direct attack on the white man.  They don't just want more of their share, they want us lose ours as well, and they feel the best way to start that is to force cultures to mingle in a way that wouldn't be compatible with America.


----------



## Slimy Time (Aug 28, 2020)

Destruction of the black family by Democrat can probably be attributed to a lot of shit the African Americans currently face and the current race relations. Fathers are kicked out of the home, kids are born out of wedlock and raised by black single mothers, the most ratchet women possible. This creates a generation of men and women raised by emotional females who get into more confrontations with police or other gang members or act like hood rats.

Because they are raised by black women, there is no sense of accountability and the Democrats keep feeding their victim complex. Notice how almost all of these "unjust killings" are done to criminal trash, who are idolised and turned into saints? No one bitches and smashes shit up when cops blow away any other criminal who doesn't comply. It's a generation of people raised to be eternal blameless victims who are given hand me downs.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Aug 29, 2020)

Slimy Time said:


> Destruction of the black family by Democrat can probably be attributed to a lot of shit the African Americans currently face and the current race relations. Fathers are kicked out of the home, kids are born out of wedlock and raised by black single mothers, the most ratchet women possible. This creates a generation of men and women raised by emotional females who get into more confrontations with police or other gang members or act like hood rats.
> 
> Because they are raised by black women, there is no sense of accountability and the Democrats keep feeding their victim complex. Notice how almost all of these "unjust killings" are done to criminal trash, who are idolised and turned into saints? No one bitches and smashes shit up when cops blow away any other criminal who doesn't comply. It's a generation of people raised to be eternal blameless victims who are given hand me downs.



It's beyond chilling that they've made a man who threatened to murder a pregnant woman into a saint buried in a gold coffin, that's the kind of thing that makes me think a literal race war might be coming down the pike because how can you deal with people that far off the reservation?


----------



## Wonderful Id (Aug 29, 2020)

Dom Cruise said:


> It's beyond chilling that they've made a man who threatened to murder a pregnant woman into a saint buried in a gold coffin, that's the kind of thing that makes me think a literal race war might be coming down the pike because how can you deal with people that far off the reservation?


I feel more and more like it's what they want, a chance to finally take whitey out for good.  They keep getting more messed up and messed up each time something happens and no amount of evidence would convince them otherwise.

If they try to take it that far, I guarantee you they would be sorry.


----------



## Slimy Time (Aug 29, 2020)

Dom Cruise said:


> It's beyond chilling that they've made a man who threatened to murder a pregnant woman into a saint buried in a gold coffin, that's the kind of thing that makes me think a literal race war might be coming down the pike because how can you deal with people that far off the reservation?


They have always picked people with spotty backgrounds to parade around like saints, but fentanyl Floyd takes the cake. Saw it all the way back with Trayvon Martin.

Trayvon "No Limit Nigga" Martin - Delinquent, school fighter, possible drug taker.
Michael "Gentle Giant" Brown - Stole cigars from a store, threatened the store owner, rushed an officer because he thought the cop was on to him stealing,
Freddie Grey - Dope dealer, had knife in his pocket.
Laquan McDonald - High on PCP slashing car tyres with a knife.
Saint George "Fentanyl" Floyd the First - Held a pregnant woman at gunpoint while his boys robbed her, fentanyl user and part time pornstar.
Jacob "Kenosha Kyle" Blake - Domestic abuser and sexual assaulter. Ignored orders and went to his car to get something that could have been a weapon.
You get the point, every victim they paint as a saint ends up having some kind of spotty background. Literally a bunch of dindus every time. Even those 3 white guys who Kyle blew away/crippled had rap sheets. One of them was a paedophile, which they very quickly buried (he was dead, so no need to keep his criminal record).


----------



## KillThemCrackasBabies (Aug 29, 2020)

They're not as bad as tv/internet says they are.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Aug 29, 2020)

Slimy Time said:


> They have always picked people with spotty backgrounds to parade around like saints, but fentanyl Floyd takes the cake. Saw it all the way back with Trayvon Martin.
> 
> Trayvon "No Limit Nigga" Martin - Delinquent, school fighter, possible drug taker.
> Michael "Gentle Giant" Brown - Stole cigars from a store, threatened the store owner, rushed an officer because he thought the cop was on to him stealing,
> ...



But even when they maybe didn't deserve to get killed, like Martin, they still paint them as saints, not just human beings, but saints.

There's a Religiosity to the black identity now, black America has become a cult that worships itself, when you have that kind of zealotous behavior, that's not too far removed from the jihadists who strap bomb vests to themselves, ie all logic goes out the window and it can become very dangerous.


----------



## AnaphylacticShock (Aug 30, 2020)

Slimy Time said:


> They have always picked people with spotty backgrounds to parade around like saints, but fentanyl Floyd takes the cake. Saw it all the way back with Trayvon Martin.
> 
> Trayvon "No Limit Nigga" Martin - Delinquent, school fighter, possible drug taker.
> Michael "Gentle Giant" Brown - Stole cigars from a store, threatened the store owner, rushed an officer because he thought the cop was on to him stealing,
> ...


In their defense they'd be hard pressed to find a black man who didn't have anything on their record.  The few black men that have a clean record aren't getting themselves into the problematic situations that the aforementioned did.


----------



## Michael Jacks0n (Aug 30, 2020)

Dom Cruise said:


> It's beyond chilling that they've made a man who threatened to murder a pregnant woman into a saint buried in a gold coffin, that's the kind of thing that makes me think a literal race war might be coming down the pike because how can you deal with people that far off the reservation?



Not to mention how normalized the destruction and looting is among the Left and key figures. A few weeks ago when there were severe riots in Chicago, CNN absolutely refused to cover it, and oddly enough places like Newsweek were covering the riots. FOX News was making articles like, "Riots destroy millions in property in Chicago, and CNN remains silent". Then the freakish she-ape mayor of Chicago took to Twitter by saying the riots are mainly peaceful, and she doesn't need Trump's help.

There's no way in hell this would have ever been normalized or tolerated 20 years ago. Frequent riots and countless violence, and elected officials saying it's Ok to do?


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Aug 30, 2020)

Slimy Time said:


> They have always picked people with spotty backgrounds to parade around like saints, but fentanyl Floyd takes the cake. Saw it all the way back with Trayvon Martin.
> 
> Trayvon "No Limit Nigga" Martin - Delinquent, school fighter, possible drug taker.
> Michael "Gentle Giant" Brown - Stole cigars from a store, threatened the store owner, rushed an officer because he thought the cop was on to him stealing,
> ...


And the real messed up part about this is that our own U.S. media refuses to cover these parts, so we have to rely on international media to get the facts first. It really brings home to the fact that people really view the U.S.A as one global country, while ignoring nations in the process that have more interesting (or unique) problems.


----------



## Empty (Aug 30, 2020)

Dom Cruise said:


> SJW are naive idiots that don't accept anything less than perfection


Except that they don't want a perfect world at all


----------



## Bad Take Crucifier (Aug 30, 2020)

I've been thinking a lot about recent stuff with BLM rhetoric.

Black slavery messages seem to "backfire" so badly at getting rid of racism, because white people cannot truly comprehend slavery if you take away all stories and historical messages of white people being enslaved.

They make it literally "black vs white" instead of "slavery is bad."



Spoiler: additional thoughts on people talking about slavery



It was suggested that a lot of blacks just want to be able to vent. Venting can be important for emotional closure. But closure also requires people finding ways to bond, and share their feelings in return. I've never thought slavery was good, in fact half of white people descend directly from serfs and slaves. But they get called liars now, it's insane. I would never tell a black person their ancestors don't matter. How can we have empathy if we can't actually discuss what makes us the same?

A lot of the venting seems like troll guarding for an emotional monopoly on the concept of slavery. And the only thing that will create is MORE racism, not less, since all of this is rooted in "sins of the father" rhetoric.

For example, it just makes me think that BLM doesn't even care about actual black slaves, anyway, because they could use their billion dollars to buy the freedom of present day slaves in Libya... but they will NEVER do that. They're donating the money to white politicians. This is gross gaslighting.


----------



## Wonderful Id (Aug 30, 2020)

Balion said:


> Except that they don't want a perfect world at all


What they simply want is control.  That is their perfection.


----------



## MrJokerRager (Aug 30, 2020)

Dom Cruise said:


> American society used to work like this, every big demographic in America, white, black, male, female etc used to have their own little cultural "space" in society but in addition to that there was a shared "mainstream" cultural space made up of everyone.
> 
> Then the internet came along and cannibalized that shared mainstream space, suddenly there started being less and less movies, TV shows, music and news that everyone was experiencing together, now you could turn inward and incase yourself in a bubble revolving around your identity.
> 
> ...


Internet has also saved Trump since without this tool, there would have been literally no way to counter mainstream corporate approved narratives.


----------



## Made In China (Aug 30, 2020)

Dom Cruise said:


> American society used to work like this, every big demographic in America, white, black, male, female etc used to have their own little cultural "space" in society but in addition to that there was a shared "mainstream" cultural space made up of everyone.
> 
> Then the internet came along and cannibalized that shared mainstream space, suddenly there started being less and less movies, TV shows, music and news that everyone was experiencing together, now you could turn inward and incase yourself in a bubble revolving around your identity.
> 
> ...



Lol imagine the same situation today but without the internet or streamers recording everything and posting it on the internet.  Then everyone would be a normie.


----------



## Cyclonus (Aug 30, 2020)

It's all John Wilkes Booth fault. If Lincoln had lived he would have handled reconstruction properly. Lincoln was convinced that racial bigotry ran so deep that integration was impossible. He would have shipped the former slaves to some new colony in Africa or maybe given them their own state. But no, Johnson treated the South with kid gloves which let them pretty much bring slavery back with Jim Crow laws. So the racial resentment keeps building and building and occasionally blows up the entire country.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Aug 30, 2020)

It sure was nice living in the 2000s and feeling like slavery, Jim Crow etc were all solved issues from the past that the election Obama seemed to prove we were a "post racial" America.

Then everyone started going on and on about the "legacy" of these things which basically translates to "none of the progress counts" and here we are.


----------



## Reverend (Aug 30, 2020)

Slimy Time said:


> Jacob "Kenosha Kyle" Blake - Domestic abuser and sexual assaulter. Ignored orders and went to his car to get something that could have been a weapon.



Do not sully the name of Kommunist Klipping King Kyle of Kenosha with a serial abuser and rapist.    Blessed be the rounds that are fired from Kyle's rifle of deliverance.


----------



## Slimy Time (Aug 30, 2020)

Dom Cruise said:


> It sure was nice living in the 2000s and feeling like slavery, Jim Crow etc were all solved issues from the past that the election Obama seemed to prove we were a "post racial" America.
> 
> Then everyone started going on and on about the "legacy" of these things which basically translates to "none of the progress counts" and here we are.


Race relations went backwards under Obama. Started with Trayvon and him getting involved with his "If I had a son, he would look like Trayvon" speech. Snowballed into the media covering every black death by cops or white guys, shit spiralling out of control. Look at the list I put above. Nonstop media portrayal of black males being killed, and blacks rioting and leadership being encouraging it. Ended up with BLM becoming mainstream. Yes, you had shit like Rodney King and the LA riots before, but not on a consistent level like you did during Obama. You also had the influence of Occupy Wall Street where a lot of this "no progress counts" and "progressive stack" came from. 

The more you look at BLM now, the more it looks like a DNC front with their connections to ActBlue. Now it's all a big political play, one last attempted attack on Trump and the "racist environment he created."


----------



## DeadFish (Aug 30, 2020)

Ita Mori said:


> Blacks are going to be in for a rude awakening once the DNC plantation drops them in favor of the Hispanic invasion.
> 13% vs 20% and growing?
> The moment their black privilege gets sacked, they're going to find out what real racism is with all the other ethnic groups they've pissed off.


This is why I tell black kiwis to leave America. Neither side has their interest in mind and thet will get erased over time


----------



## Soulless4510 (Aug 30, 2020)

Ita Mori said:


> Blacks are going to be in for a rude awakening once the DNC plantation drops them in favor of the Hispanic invasion.
> 13% vs 20% and growing?
> The moment their black privilege gets sacked, they're going to find out what real racism is with all the other ethnic groups they've pissed off.



Um you seem to forget that a certain wall is going to be stopping that route for the DNC


----------



## Michael Jacks0n (Aug 31, 2020)

Slimy Time said:


> Race relations went backwards under Obama. Started with Trayvon and him getting involved with his "If I had a son, he would look like Trayvon" speech. Snowballed into the media covering every black death by cops or white guys, shit spiralling out of control. Look at the list I put above. Nonstop media portrayal of black males being killed, and blacks rioting and leadership being encouraging it. Ended up with BLM becoming mainstream. Yes, you had shit like Rodney King and the LA riots before, but not on a consistent level like you did during Obama. You also had the influence of Occupy Wall Street where a lot of this "no progress counts" and "progressive stack" came from.
> 
> The more you look at BLM now, the more it looks like a DNC front with their connections to ActBlue. Now it's all a big political play, one last attempted attack on Trump and the "racist environment he created."



Hit the nail on the head. I remember things in 2009-2011 mainly revolving around the debt and swine flu, and no one gave a rat's ass about racism for the most part. Everyone just circlejerked over Mulatto Jesus and worried about the debt ceiling. Trayvon Martin was without a doubt a Pandora's Box for race relations, SJW/woke culture, and everything else that made the 2010+'s a big septic tank.

Now look where we are. Thanks Obama.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Aug 31, 2020)

Michael Jacks0n said:


> Hit the nail on the head. I remember things in 2009-2011 mainly revolving around the debt and swine flu, and no one gave a rat's ass about racism for the most part. Everyone just circlejerked over Mulatto Jesus and worried about the debt ceiling. Trayvon Martin was without a doubt a Pandora's Box for race relations, SJW/woke culture, and everything else that made the 2010+'s a big septic tank.
> 
> Now look where we are. Thanks Obama.



It's actually kind of mind boggling to think there was a brief window of time where Obama was President and everything in American culture _didn't _revolve around race.

To think that there was a time in which you could actually believe racism was a "solved" issue in this country boggles the mind today.


----------



## Sage In All Fields (Aug 31, 2020)

What happened is they got le black president and it changed nothing and their people still get shot and their communities are still trash. What they need first and foremost is Islam, literally all of the most based black people in American history have been Muslim (Mohammed Ali, Malcom X) and there's a reason for that. With Islam you don't get fatherless homes and people killing each other over drug wars and whatever comes with that, these ailments are almost unique in the modern age to liberal societies because they breed a toxic kind of nihilism.
Say what you want about religion but it's literally inarguable that it produces better results for people than atheism and even atheists will say "well clearly there's an evolutionary reason for religion" and "I wish I did believe, I'd probably be happier, but I just don't"


----------



## Syaoran Li (Aug 31, 2020)

Dom Cruise said:


> It's actually kind of mind boggling to think there was a brief window of time where Obama was President and everything in American culture _didn't _revolve around race.
> 
> To think that there was a time in which you could actually believe racism was a "solved" issue in this country boggles the mind today.



I think the biggest problem with Obama was that he was a shitty president who presided over the Great Recession and his actual hard policies were 90% identical to George W. Bush. A lot of people saw something in him that wasn't actually there and often times he didn't even promise at all. Everyone was disappointed on at least some level.

Combine that with the fact he was our first black president and then Occupy Wall Street in 2011 and 2012, and that's part of why I think Obama tried to lean in more on identity politics after the 2012 election with his comments on the Trayvon Martin case. It's pretty obvious in hindsight that Occupy got compromised by corporate-hired bad actors and glowies and from there, the wider Woke Left began as a movement. I think Obama intentionally inflamed racial tensions after 2012 as part of that wider strategy to defang any anticorporatist sentiment and solidify the Woke Left as useful idiots.

Part of me wonders what would've happened if Hillary Clinton had won the 2008 Election and if maybe things would've been a little better on the race side of things. I think the Woke Left might have still arose from Occupy's ashes but part of me also wonders if Occupy would've been able to happen back in 2011 if it weren't for the hype surrounding Obama back in 2008.

If Obama hadn't entered the 2008 Democratic Primary, it's pretty obvious Hillary Clinton would have won. The 2008 election was the one time where she'd clearly have it in the bag since Bush was that hated and the Republicans knew that the DNC could run a potted fern and would have won. McCain was pretty much a jobber that was run as a "safe" candidate whose loss would end up doing the least downballot damage.

The anti-capitalist and pro-socialist/Marxist rhetoric from the Millennials and Early Zoomers on the Left probably wouldn't have been as bad even with the Great Recession taken into account if it weren't for the remnants of the neocons and the fundies constantly using "socialist" as a term to attack some of Obama's policies like the Affordable Care Act.

I still think the Woke Left might've existed in some form thanks to the Great Recession and the roughly concurrent backlash against the Religious Right but it might not have been widespread to the extent it became if it weren't for the hype backlash over Obama and the subsequent rise and fall of Occupy Wall Street. Social media might have amplified their voice, but I'm not sure if the corporate bigwigs would've backed the SJW's and bent over backwards for them if it weren't for Occupy Wall Street scaring the fuck out of them in the latter half of 2011.


----------



## Saklas (Sep 1, 2020)

Allow me to Don my tinfoil hat for this one. It’s a classic game of divide and conquer. Turn as many citizens against each other as possible and they’ll be too busy with that to worry about the elites eroding our freedoms. Ever notice how many new laws they pass while we’re distracted with this stuff? Look at the timing too. A lot of  People were coming together and letting the elites know they  were tired of the lockdown and all the bullshit that came with it, so they had to get everyone to turn on each other. This isn’t to say the George Floyd situation wasn’t wrong, but there are definitely a lot of powerful people looking to exploit this story and others like it for their own gain.


----------



## DeadFish (Sep 1, 2020)

Im starting think black Americans are collectively insane. Uncke ruckus syndrome, insecurity whatever it is they are nuts due to being a minority in America.

Im starting to think segregation was for their benifit and well being.


----------



## CumDumpster (Sep 1, 2020)

I don't think race relations really soured.  It's just that there are too many people with too much money willing to make a lot of problems as they leave this earth.
You that saying "money talks"?  What if money funds hogwash to begin with (like this series of 'Burners, Looters & Murderers' shenanigans)?  Also, I've been noticing a lot of Democrat politician shilling Actblue donation pages lately and Joe Biden was losing money on the campaign trail up until June with George Floyd's death and with the primary 'BLM' making a donation box Actblue (that their site's "donate" link leads to, might I add)...


Spoiler: From Actblue's "fineprint" page



*Re-designation of Contributions*
In the event that a campaign or committee (a) fails for 60 days to cash a check from ActBlue which includes your contribution (after ActBlue makes repeated attempts to work with the campaign to ensure all checks are cashed), or (b) affirmatively refuses a contribution earmarked through ActBlue, your contribution will be re-designated as a contribution to ActBlue. Contributions to social welfare organizations which are similarly not cashed or affirmatively refused will be kept by ActBlue and used generally to support its social welfare activities. Contributions to charitable organizations which are not cashed or affirmatively refused will go to ActBlue Charities.


----------



## Jan Ciągwa (Sep 2, 2020)

Made In China said:


> Great, so now your capitalists get away with bringing the country to its knees for profit.  Even assuming the communists are defeated you're still left being ruled by a cabal of sociopaths who were rewarded for nearly destroying society.


You realize capitalism/communism are two cheecks of the same ass?
What kind of government you want doesn't matter, what matters are the people at the top and the top people are always disgusting sociopaths because virtuous rulers are weeded out quickly by their courts or by the people they rule, who never know what they want and always have conflicting interests, so you can't do good no matter what. The sociopath we need is one that doesn't give a shit about us and lets us do whatever as long as we respect the Imperial Tithe.



Made In China said:


> A Trump win just means they try again later when the demographics are more in their favor.  If you don't want this to happen then maybe you should spend more time focusing on the disease and not the symptom.  I suggest starting by purging all of your lolbertarians from polite society for selling your country out to the highest bidder.


Who the fuck knows what Trump reelection will bring.



Made In China said:


> Nah, more like I'll be that donkey from Animal Farm who knows when to stay low and isn't stupid enough to join groups of controlled opposition.


Currently you're stupid enough to talk shit all around here and you're a member of controlled opposition, even if you don't realize it yet. I suggest you start training ASAP.


----------



## Fractal Lifeform (Sep 2, 2020)

Dom Cruise said:


> I'm 30, unless you're calling me a "30 year old boomer"
> 
> All I'm saying is it's just a fact that people need their space, we need "white spaces" "black spaces" "male spaces" "female spaces", once upon a time this was just an accepted, if unspoken, fact of life in America, people just stayed the fuck out of each others hair.
> 
> ...


You can thank leftism/feminism for this. For example, Feminists have long advocated that men cannot have their own space and that this is dangerous. Hence the invasion of majority male spaces to turn them spaces for women or LGBTQ+ whatever with men submitting or getting kicked out.



millais said:


> It's the last gasp of the American negro before demographics consigns him to the dustbin of history. They are only 12.5% of the population now, and the proportion will diminish with the increase in Hispanics and Asians. If they don't win concessions now, there will be no chance when they are down to 6 or 7% of the total population.


I say more that they are doing this now cause once White people are gone or rendered a minority, the endless crying about Slavery may not work well on non-whites like Hispanics. But I could be wrong, maybe hispanics care about black people.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Sep 2, 2020)

Fractal Lifeform said:


> You can thank leftism/feminism for this. For example, Feminists have long advocated that men cannot have their own space and that this is dangerous. Hence the invasion of majority male spaces to turn them spaces for women or LGBTQ+ whatever with men submitting or getting kicked out.



And the question on my mind is... why? Why exactly has this been happening? Do these people get off on creating conflict where there doesn't need to be conflict?

I try to imagine the reverse happening, if men decided to invade Harlequin romance novel fandom and demand that romance novels become a "safe space" for men, all those buff Fabio lookalikes on the covers? They've got to go!

No, of course that wouldn't happen, why would we give a single shit about it? So why did feminists look at video games and decide it had to be colonized?


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Sep 2, 2020)

Fractal Lifeform said:


> You can thank leftism/feminism for this. For example, Feminists have long advocated that men cannot have their own space and that this is dangerous. Hence the invasion of majority male spaces to turn them spaces for women or LGBTQ+ whatever with men submitting or getting kicked out.



And then women or LGBTQ will submit to Muslims or having free flying lessons from the top of a building.


----------



## JamFlowMan (Sep 2, 2020)

Super-Chevy454 said:


> And then women or LGBTQ will submit to Muslims or having free flying lessons from the top of a building.


Hell didn't some muslim group in Minneapolis say they'll start enforcing sharia law in replace of police, so this may be right around the corner.


----------



## Fractal Lifeform (Sep 2, 2020)

Dom Cruise said:


> And the question on my mind is... why? Why exactly has this been happening? Do these people get off on creating conflict where there doesn't need to be conflict?
> 
> I try to imagine the reverse happening, if men decided to invade Harlequin romance novel fandom and demand that romance novels become a "safe space" for men, all those buff Fabio lookalikes on the covers? They've got to go!
> 
> No, of course that wouldn't happen, why would we give a single shit about it? So why did feminists look at video games and decide it had to be colonized?



There are all sorts of reasons. Power, revenge, transgression.

Here is a feminist who helped establish the first Women and Gender studies bs. See what she has to say.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sally_Miller_Gearhart


*Sally Miller Gearhart (born April 15, 1931) is an American teacher, feminist, science-fiction writer, and political activist.[1] In 1973, she became the first open lesbian to obtain a tenure-track faculty position when she was hired by San Francisco State University, where she helped establish one of the first women and gender study programs in the country.[2] She later became a nationally known gay rights activist.[2]*

While living in San Francisco, Gearhart began writing feminist science-fiction novels and short stories that highlighted her utopian ideals for a wider lesbian audience. In 1978, her most famous novel, The Wanderground, was published, exploring themes of ecofeminism and lesbian separatism.[3] She wrote two books as part of the Earthkeep trilogy, The Kanshou, published in 2002, and The Magister, published in 2003. Both stories explore a dystopian world where women outnumber men, and humans are the only beings on the planet.[12]

In 1976, Gearhart co-wrote A Feminist Tarot with Susan Rennie.[13] It was published by Persephone Press and used conventional Rider Waite Smith imagery.[12] This book was one of several tarot divination books on the market attempting to find alternative meanings within the symbology, the most famous of which is probably Motherpeace. Unusual for a work of feminist spirituality at a time of goddess worship, this book reinterpreted and subverted the stated meanings of the Rider Waite Smith deck.[citation needed]

She also co-wrote[1] a book entitled Loving Women/Loving Men: Gay Liberation and the Church, which was aimed at the conservative Christian churches and communities that barred homosexuals from fellowship. While never fully embracing the Christian faith, Gearhart did acknowledge the parts of it that were meaningful for her own ideals.[3] She once stated that "love is the universal truth lying at the heart of all creation."[1]

*In her early career, Gearhart took part in a series of seminars at San Francisco State University, where feminist scholars were critically discussing issues of rape, slavery, and the possibility of nuclear annihilation. Gearhart outlines a three-step proposal for female-led social change from her essay, "The Future–-If There Is One–-is Female":

I) Every culture must begin to affirm a female future.

II) Species responsibility must be returned to women in every culture.

III) The proportion of men must be reduced to and maintained at approximately 10% of the human race.

Gearhart does not base this radical proposal on the idea that men are innately violent or oppressive, but rather on the "real danger is in the phenomenon of male-bonding, that commitment of groups of men to each other whether in an army, a gang, a service club, a lodge, a monastic order, a corporation, or a competitive sport." Gearhart identifies the self-perpetuating, male-exclusive reinforcement of power within these groups as corrosive to female-led social change. Thus, if "men were reduced in number, the threat would not be so great and the placement of species responsibility with the female would be assured." Gearhart, a dedicated pacifist, recognized that this kind of change could not be achieved through mass violence. On the critical question of how women could achieve this, Gearhart argues that it is by women's own capacity for reproduction that the ratio of men to women can be changed though the technologies of cloning or ovular merging, both of which would only produce female births. She argues that as women take advantage of these reproductive technologies, the sex ratio would change over generations.[14]

Daphune Patal in her book Heterophobia: Sexual Harassment and the Future of Feminism summarizes Gearhart's essay as, "The future must be in female hands, women alone must control the reproduction of species; and only 10% of the population should be allowed to be male".[15]

Mary Daly supported Gearhart's proposals, stating: "I think it's not a bad idea at all. If life is to survive on this planet, there must be a decontamination of the Earth. I think this will be accompanied by an evolutionary process that will result in a drastic reduction of the population of males."[16]*

++++++++++++++++++++++

And yet, when feminist spaces are "invaded", they have this to say:









						Men are showing up to the Wing and women are pissed
					

“It’s getting worse. A guy even checked me out a few weeks ago,” says one member.




					nypost.com
				




Some choice quotes:



> “There’s usually at least one [man] whenever I visit,” says Kaitlin Phillips, 29, a member in New York for the past two years. “It’s bizarre to choose to occupy a space women specifically wanted for themselves. Classic patriarchal entitlement complex.”





> But all of the women The Post spoke to had the same questions: Why would a man want to go to the Wing, anyway? Just because he can? To hit on women? To be a troll? The company’s magazine is called No Man’s Land!





> “It’s just annoying,” says Caitlin White, a 31-year-old West Hollywood member who sees at least one man working in the space each day. “Why do men need to be there? Why can’t they respect the spirit of the place? Men have to have everything.”
> 
> The San Francisco location, numerous members tell The Post, “is really bad — like, filled with tech bros.”
> 
> “I usually see about five men coming in throughout the day,” says a 31-year-old San Francisco member who asked to remain anonymous. “I think it’s members bringing in men for investor meetings. Here, everyone is in [venture capital], and men still hold all the money and power. These women are trying to fund their businesses.”





> “Maybe make it one day a week that men are allowed?” White says. “There has to be a legal way to work this out that still respects the space.”





> Phillips says she thinks the problem is new members — who may not be as familiar with the original purpose of the space — bringing in men as their guests.
> 
> “I think they’re just losers,” she says of the male plus-ones. “Or cucked boyfriends. It’s a legal fluke.”


A women saying that men who are led by women are losers and cucks? I thought feminists loved that shit. Maybe they really don't and its meant to humiliate and denigrate men and make them submissive towards women and that is what they love about it. Said men are still losers or cucks in their eyes regardless.

Also, how dare men enter our space!!! REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So for this, you can say its hunger for power and revenge.

For the transgression? Queer theory:


https://kiwifarms.net/threads/tranny-sideshows-on-social-media.33028/page-676#post-5709148

*What is negative feminism and anti-social queer theory? My fragmentary answer: it is a queer critique that aims to decenter positivity, productivity, redemptive politics of affirmation, narratives of success, and politics that are founded on hope for an imagined future. It’s rude politics and has no interest in being polite. It embraces masochism, anti-production, self-destructiveness, abjection, forgetfulness, radical passivity, aggressive negation, unintelligibility, negativity, punk pugilism, and anti-social attitudes as a form of resistance to liberal feminist and gay politics of cohesion. It’s about not-becoming because the notion of becoming is perceived as following the capitalist logic of production and models of success that are often tied up with colonialism. It asks, why the fuck should queers be nice? And asserts that politeness is heteronormative and we should embrace our utter failure at functioning within a colonialist, heteronormative, capitalist, racist, sexist and transphobic framework. Jack “Judith” Halberstam is an academic who has probably articulated this theory most lately. I want to talk about his theories and raise some pressing questions and criticisms of his controversial ideas in the context of my limited conversations with him. This essay is largely based on Jack’s article, The Anti-Social Turn in Queer Studies (pdf).*

To shit on you, your beliefs, your family, etc

Here is a fact, the woke didn't appear cause Hillary lost. The Woke have always been here. All Donald Trump victory did was make them reveal themselves. All Donald Trump victory did is reveal the mainstream media for the corrupt and lying fucktards that they are.


----------



## Philosophy Zombie (Sep 2, 2020)

DeadFish said:


> This is why I tell black kiwis to leave America.


Where the hell would they go? Liberia?


----------



## DeadFish (Sep 2, 2020)

Philosophy Zombie said:


> Where the hell would they go? Liberia?


Any where but here. I dont hate them. I am pointing out thet wont survive as a group if they stay in america.

Maybe go back to where they got shipped and take over? That would work as reparations


----------



## Sweetpeaa (Nov 12, 2021)

It's hard to believe despite what happened with the ''Katrina'' situation race relations were actually better in the 2000's. What happened to black's during Hurricane Katrina and the way they were treated (just read about the entire thing, what the media never told) should have provoked national outrage. But back then, things got swept under the rug quite well so most people never knew the truth about things like that. Now, the news media actively stirs the pot trying to get blacks as angry at whites as much as they can possibly be. It's just crazy.


----------

